# Can someone define the different types of obedience for me?



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

While I've never taken an "attention" class, I believe it would be a beginner level class that teaches you how to get (and keep) your dog's attention. I would assume that you also work on some basic commands like heeling, sit and down, and recall... but honestly, that's only a guess. 

Novice is the first level of competition. Generally, before taking this class, you'll want some sort of beginners class.... often it's a requirement anyway. When you feel your dog has successfully mastered the exercises in this class (heeling on and off lead, figure 8 heeling on lead, stand for examination, recall, and long sit and down stays), you may decide to enter the ring in the novice class. If you achieve three qualifying scores in this class (170+/200) you will receive your Companion Dog (CD) title.

The Open class comes next. There are a number of new exercises to learn in this class, including the drop on recall (the dog has to lie down on command in the middle of coming to you), retrieve on flat ground, retrieve over a high jump, the broad jump, and sit and down stays with you out of the room. Again, when you feel ready to enter the ring it takes 3 qualifying scores to earn your Companion Dog Excellent (CDX) title. 

Utility is next, and comes with its own set of challenges. There are hand signals to learn, scent discrimination, directed retrieve (3 gloves on the ground, you tell the dog which one to get), directed jumping, etc. Once again, 3 qualifying scores (better known as legs) and you get your Utility Dog (UD) title.

After that, things get a little more tricky in the ring. Should you decide to go for a Utility Dog Excellent (UDX) title, you will need to enter both Utility and Open... and qualify in both classes in the same show to earn a leg. This time it takes 10 legs to finish.

I hope that helps a little. If you have any other questions, or if I was unclear on anything, feel free to ask!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Also, here is a good thread about what the letters after dogs' names mean.... not only obedience titles, but other realms of competition as well. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=29051&highlight=Titles

Enjoy!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, Jersey's Mom, that helps me alot. Few people have told me the different types but it is easier for me to comprehend when it is written down.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW... great question and info!

Tiffany


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

There is also Rally Obedience. You have to follow a course with diffrent stations. You're allowed to talk to your dog (not like in the formal obedience) and the judge follows you over the whole course. It's alot of fun since you have to read the signs and concentrate on your dog also. The crouse is always diffrent and before the competions starts you have a walk through without the dogs. There is Novice A and B, Advenced A and B and Exellent level also. We finished our novice and are training for advenced now. I'm also thinking about trying my luck in obedience next. Should be interesting. When you take the plunge into competion it's pretty adictive.
All the best,


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

.........and then there is your CGN (Certified Good Neighbour) that is now an official title. Many shows (both conformation & obedience) offer the CGN test without preregistration. If your dog has been socialized & is obedience trained, the CGN title is a snap! I know that this certification is a prerequisite to any therapy training (I could be corrected on this one)


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

In the US, the CGN is known as the CGC (Canine Good Citizen). It is a requirement with most therapy dog registries here as well. We don't tend to see the tests at competitive trials (at least not to my knowledge... I may be corrected on that) but they are frequently offered by different local obedience clubs throughout the year. It's not exactly considered an "official title" here, at least as that usual pertains to the obedience ring, but it is still a wonderful (and fun) thing to do with your dogs!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

......my understanding (& that's ALL it is) is that the CGN can now be used as a title in Canada. I know that the conformation/obedience show in Petawawa, Ontario in mid April/08 is offering the "test" & I'll probably take Nygel (that is, if I can get him to "Stay" for 3 minutes with Mom out of sight :doh

You're right - it is one of those fun things to do with your dog!


----------

